# Splitting quads and hams



## Mr ziggle (Aug 9, 2011)

Who all trains their quads on separate days to hams. I have done it for a couple of months to good effect.

Anyone else do it/recommend it? How many days in between do u take?

Cheers


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

Never bother myself.


----------



## Mr ziggle (Aug 9, 2011)

Always find after squats, leg press and something else my legs are to shaky to hit hams as hard as I would like.


----------



## immy (Apr 18, 2010)

I used to struggle to hit my hamstrings due my old gym only having one piece of kit to isolate it so I was having to do stiff leg deadlifts never have trained them separately as if you squat correctly your hamstrings should also get hit a little and i followed Dorian's advice about it only being an extra 10mins if you hit hamstrings correctly.


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

i started training like this a few months ago. my results are amazing .

I always found it hard to hit hamstrings hard after quads. (legs shaking even after 100000 stretches)

Also i split arms up, i felt the same about tricep and biceps

Now its Bi, hams MONDAY

tri, quad Thursday

Youll soon see differnce.

Plus if you have been doing full leg day for a while . its good to shock the body into growth


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

I cant train anything the same day as legs, unless its a sit-up or two. I'm just too exhausted both physically and mentally.


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Mr ziggle said:


> Always find after squats, leg press and something else my legs are to shaky to hit hams as hard as I would like.


Try super setting...


----------



## Mr ziggle (Aug 9, 2011)

Might give that a go. Like splitting them up as it's less sets and time in the gym. Easier recovery.


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

My training is split with push, squat, pull and lift so I end up training them on different days. Enjoy the way this split works for me.


----------



## DeanoXman (Dec 4, 2009)

immy said:


> I used to struggle to hit my hamstrings due my old gym only having one piece of kit to isolate it so I was having to do stiff leg deadlifts never have trained them separately as if you squat correctly your hamstrings should also get hit a little and i followed Dorian's advice about it only being an extra 10mins if you hit hamstrings correctly.


Absolutely, and if the squatting, leg press or lunges are done properly, you wouldn't require an equal amount of sets for hamstrings anyway.

I do leg extensions (max set 70kg) and hamstring curls (60kg) intensely to get the blood pumping in the legs and then I do squats (120kg) /horizontal leg presses (230kg) and stiff-legged deadlift (80kg) and I can't walk without looking like a Brokeback Mountain kind of guy


----------



## immy (Apr 18, 2010)

DeanoXman said:


> Absolutely, and if the squatting, leg press or lunges are done properly, you wouldn't require an equal amount of sets for hamstrings anyway.
> 
> I do leg extensions (max set 70kg) and hamstring curls (60kg) intensely to get the blood pumping in the legs and then I do squats (120kg) /horizontal leg presses (230kg) and stiff-legged deadlift (80kg) and I can't walk without looking like a Brokeback Mountain kind of guy


I think most pros and prep coaches ever give two extra exercises for hamstrings I.E Squats , Leg Extensions , Leg Press , Lying Leg Curl, Stiff Dead Lift but if its a really really weak body part i.e if your going to parallel on the squat and just giving out on your first set may be you could try doing hamstrings on another I may try them on a different day to quads but want to give it some time before i even consider that.


----------



## DeanoXman (Dec 4, 2009)

immy said:


> I think most pros and prep coaches ever give two extra exercises for hamstrings I.E Squats , Leg Extensions , Leg Press , Lying Leg Curl, Stiff Dead Lift but if its a really really weak body part i.e if your going to parallel on the squat and just giving out on your first set may be you could try doing hamstrings on another I may try them on a different day to quads but want to give it some time before i even consider that.


True, but I would be intrigued to know how the hamstrings could remain so weak (as to require separated training) whilst the quads have been growing from squats, leg-presses and lunges?


----------



## immy (Apr 18, 2010)

DeanoXman said:


> True, but I would be intrigued to know how the hamstrings could remain so weak (as to require separated training) whilst the quads have been growing from squats, leg-presses and lunges?


Just a thought if they were really weak on someone it may be worth them doing them separately to have more of a mind and muscle connection but i usually prefer to train legs including calves together but some times people like to hit legs twice a week if they are looking to compete so they will do quads and calves and then do hamstrings but me personally I'm always open to try new training methods to see how the body responds but for the time being will stick to the basics.


----------



## DeanoXman (Dec 4, 2009)

immy said:


> Just a thought if they were really weak on someone it may be worth them doing them separately to have more of a mind and muscle connection but i usually prefer to train legs including calves together but some times people like to hit legs twice a week if they are looking to compete so they will do quads and calves and then do hamstrings but me personally I'm always open to try new training methods to see how the body responds but for the time being will stick to the basics.


I may give it a whirl myself.

I did legs at 7am today. 4 sets of leg extensions, 4 sets of hamstring curls, 4 sets of calf-raises, 5 sets of squats, followed by 2 sets of stiff-legged deadlifts.

I did every set really intensely, as 3 scoops of Jack3d and one large black coffee gave me even more ooomph today that it normally does.

Now it's rest and eat all day :tongue:


----------



## clockwork (Aug 17, 2011)

i am going to be spliting quads and hams up in my new rountine for the next 4 months to see how it goes.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

It's not really possible to completely isolate the quads from the hams - any kind of squatting will always hit hamstrings as well as quads, but that aside I don't see a problem when seperating hmastring focused and quad focused leg workouts - have done it many times and find it fine. For me it doesn't deliver any extra growth or strength gain compared to training hams and quads in a single session, but is certainly no worse either.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

when i tried doing hams on a different day to quads i ended up with really bad doms in my hams which seemed to last forever and destroyed my confidence on squats.


----------



## Mr ziggle (Aug 9, 2011)

Agreed. Quads tomorrow and mys hams still ache from fri. Gonna need a lot of stretching an foam roller before then.


----------

